# Aqua Atomizer Clear Tank Request



## Mario (1/8/14)

*Good Morning 
Can anyone tell me where I can buy the Aqua Atomizer Clear Tank locally ?
@Chop007 
@JakesSA 
@Riaz 
@TylerD 
@Alex 
@Silver 
@Andre *


----------



## Chop007 (1/8/14)

Mario said:


> *Good Morning
> Can anyone tell me where I can buy the Aqua Atomizer Clear Tank locally ?
> @Chop007
> @JakesSA
> ...


Sorry friend, no idea at the moment. I will tune my bossman to get some in. I am also looking for one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (1/8/14)

I may just have a spare, I will check


----------



## Mario (1/8/14)

@Al3x


----------



## Riaz (1/8/14)

i got mine from fasttech


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

I have 2, one used one still in plastic. Don't use them for I do not like them. PM me your names and postal address and will send via snail mail during next week, @Mario and @Chop007.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mario (1/8/14)

@Riaz thanks bro ....think im gonna do that right now.

@Chop007 I am ordering x2 (I will give you 1)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (1/8/14)

top stuff @Andre **Thumbs Up**

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (1/8/14)

lol.... @Andre I just ordered x2 from Fasttech

Thanks anyway


----------



## Al3x (1/8/14)

does anyone have spare orings for the aqua


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Mario said:


> lol.... @Andre I just ordered x2 from Fasttech
> 
> Thanks anyway


Of course, no problem. I can still post you one if you like - it should reach you before the Fasttech one does? When it does you can pass mine on to someone else. Up to you - it is on me anyhow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (1/8/14)

its cool @Andre I can wait ,but if u have CelluCotton to sell me  I need some


----------



## Al3x (1/8/14)

I am also trying to get some cellucotton(rayon)


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Mario said:


> its cool @Andre I can wait ,but if u have CelluCotton to sell me  I need some


Only have the piece kindly sent by @HPBotha. Have ordered some from have2have but they give the worst service I have ever encountered. Shall let you know when it arrives, if it does.


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

Hi guys. Can i please buy one of that clear tanks by you guys. Im also looking for one and vapemob dont sell it. Thx


----------



## Chop007 (1/8/14)

Mario said:


> @Riaz thanks bro ....think im gonna do that right now.
> 
> @Chop007 I am ordering x2 (I will give you 1)





Mario said:


> lol.... @Andre I just ordered x2 from Fasttech
> 
> Thanks anyway


Hey bro I just spoke with the bossman we will be getting it in shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

Hi guys. Can i please buy one of that clear tanks by you guys. Im also looking for one and vapemob dont sell it. Thx


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys. Can i please buy one of that clear tanks by you guys. Im also looking for one and vapemob dont sell it. Thx


PM me your full names and postal address and will post to you next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (1/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys. Can i please buy one of that clear tanks by you guys. Im also looking for one and vapemob dont sell it. Thx


It is on order already, we are waiting delivery. If any of the other vendors have, please help the guys out if possible. Ours should take about 2 weeks to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> PM me your full names and postal address and will post to you next week.


Thanks @Andre that is awesome of you. Thanks for the offer of the clear tank, please give it to Snow and whoever else needs. I will await the stock to come in. I just love the aqua. Queenside in the aqua is an altogether life altering experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (1/8/14)

Thx guys


----------

